# Snack Food Survey



## chefhow (Oct 16, 2008)

So I want to ask a question of everyone that relates to snacks, snack foods and ingredients. 
What I am trying to find out is 
1. Do you buy snack foods like chips, pub mixes, cookies and dips?
2. Do you look at the ingredient statements and what do you look for? 
3. Do you look at the nutritional label? 
4. Does it matter what is in them based upon preservatives(wether chemical or natural,) colors, artificial and natural flavors and raw ingredients? 
5. Would you be willing to spend up to 24% more for a standard snack, chip, dip or cookie with fewer ingredients and a cleaner label but using the same cooking techniques and meathods( fried, roasted baked....)

The reason for this is I have a customer who is looking at changing everything about the entie line of foods they produce,(tortilla chips, potato chips, sour cream based dips, cookes and crackers) and going from a run of the mill food manufacturer to an all natural manufacturer, and in some cases where its avaliable a non GMO/IP manufacturer. Please dont confuse this with organic, IT ISNT and it isnt going to be labeled, marketed or sold that way. Thanks for the help and your opinions.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

1. Do you buy snack foods like chips, pub mixes, cookies and dips? 

I buy chips but not the others.

2. Do you look at the ingredient statements? 

Yes

3. Do you look at the nutritional label? 

Yes

4. Does it matter what is in them? 

Yes 

5. Would you be willing to spend up to 24% more for a snack with fewer ingredients but using the same cooking techniques and meathods?

Too many variables to say for sure but read on. I buy pretty basic chips, potato, tortilla, that have single digit ingredients lists already. I don't think he'll be doing anything that different than what I already buy.


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

1 - very occasionally
2 - every time!
3 - ditto
4 - yes!
5 - Not really, I can get reasonably priced snacks which are in line with my preferences of low salt, low fat, low sugar for not much more than the bog-standard stuff.


----------



## chefhow (Oct 16, 2008)

If I may ask Phatch, what brands are you buying that are single digit ingredient decs and are flavored?


----------



## andydude (Dec 30, 2008)

1. I buy chips (crisps) occasionally.
2. No, I know they aren't the best thing in the World, so I choose moderation.
3. As with #2
4. Not normally.
5. Not unless I somehow perceived the ingredients present as having an added value. For example using sea-salt, roasted tomato. Something that just offers a bit more flavour.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I missed the requirement that they be flavored. Those are too salty for me. 

I buy plain chips and make my own dips. As I've mentioned elsewhere, I'm on a reduced sodium diet and this gives me control, quality and flavor. But takes time and effort.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

1----yes
2---yes
3----yes
4---yes (but no msg)
5---no


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

1. Do you buy snack foods like chips, pub mixes, cookies and dips? 
Only cookies

2. Do you look at the ingredient statements? 
Yes, of all of them

3. Do you look at the nutritional label? 
yes

4. Does it matter what is in them? 
Yes; I look for whole-grain, lower sodium, not high-fat

5. Would you be willing to spend up to 24% more for a standard snack, chip, dip or cookie with fewer ingredients but using the same cooking techniques and meathods?
How would I know what techniques were used? Anyway, it's not the number of ingredients, but what they actually are. So I guess No, but only because the question is bad.


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

I'm pretty much with KYH-

1. Assorted chips, not the others; make my own dips
2. Yes
3. Yes
4. Very much on ingredients- especially salt content and trans-fats/hydrogenated
5. Possibly, but only if they are also unusual and great-tasting. I think manufactured-snack prices are way too high already.

Hope this helps.

Mike


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

ChefHow, I'd be curious what you mean by "all natural." In most cases all that is is marketing hype. Or, as I like to point out to people, there's nothing more natural than cow flops. But I'm not anxious to serve them on a plate.

Non-GMO products raise an interesting point. This is an issue I've been involved with for some time, from the agricultural side. There are some things for you to consider:

1. There currently are no regulations requiring labeling of GMO products. So the general public hasn't a clue what they're buying in the first place---particularly when it comes to things like corn chips which are, for all intents and purposes, all made from GMO corn.

2. People who are concerned about GMOs are in a distinct minority. Most consumers do not understand the issues involved, and, frankly, don't care. Among those who are aware, the majority are concerned with labeling, not with a pro/con stance on GMOs as such. Several surveys have been done which reveal that identifying a product as haveing been made from GMOs would have little influence on purchasing. The attitude seems to be, "I don't care what I put in my mouth so long as it's labeled correctly.

3. Unlike organics, people are not willing to pay a dramatic premium for non-GMO foodstuffs. Unless you can convince them there's a clear and present danger, they will not willing pay as little as 10% more, let alone something as dramatic as 24%. Especially when we're talking snack foods, which are percieved as being overpriced as it is.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Hey Mike, good trick.

How'd you manage to agree with me before I posted?


----------



## chefhow (Oct 16, 2008)

Thanks for the insight, I am trying to compile some info for them and help them make an informed decision. This has been on going for almost a year and the surveys will be done at the end of their fiscal year which is in June.


----------



## gunnar (Apr 3, 2008)

1. Do you buy snack foods like chips, pub mixes, cookies and dips?

I generally buy Lay's plain potato chips, or any plain chip (crisp)when i want a salty crunchy fix. I don't buy cookies, some ice cream and my worst offense are reese's peanut butter cups.

2. Do you look at the ingredient statements and what do you look for?
I have started doing this more and more, especially since my wife has tried to cut gluten out of her diet.

3. Do you look at the nutritional label? 
yes

4. Does it matter what is in them based upon preservatives(wether chemical or natural,) colors, artificial and natural flavors and raw ingredients? 
yes

5. Would you be willing to spend up to 24% more for a standard snack, chip, dip or cookie with fewer ingredients and a cleaner label but using the same cooking techniques and meathods( fried, roasted baked....)

plain salted chips shouldn't cost me that much more, although i have spent that much on hand fashioned peanut butter cups from one of the local fudge shops


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

The one food i buy that i dont check the labels is snacks. I seldom buy them attal. We tend not to eat them on a daily basis. But when i do its to complement dips i've made, or accompany an informal buffet. 

My choices are made on what looks really tasty, different and a certain amount of snob appeal...I do like my guests to think i buy them the best

I think its an already huge market your friend is branching into, but if its different enough, i'm sure its got a chance...


----------



## elchivito (Jan 25, 2009)

"Better" processed snack foods. Sheesh!

Just to skew your results a bit, we don't buy that stuff. There are always cured meats, fresh fruit, nuts, homemade yoghurt and cheese in the house if somebody wants a snack. All the $$ we save on processed food allows for the purchase of higher quality important things, like beer and whiskey.


----------



## kcz (Dec 14, 2006)

I only buy tortilla chips, just one brand, which is labeled all natural, organic, and non-GMO.


----------



## chefhow (Oct 16, 2008)

And what brand might that be??


----------



## kcz (Dec 14, 2006)

"Garden of Eatin', a Division of the Hain Celestial Group, Inc."

Per the bag, "Made with NO genetically engineered ingredients, All Natural, and Certified Organic"

I buy them because they're less salty than most other brands, I think.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

I buy those too. The blue corn ones are awesome!


----------



## kcz (Dec 14, 2006)

My favorite!


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

How do they compare, pricewise, to similar conventional products?


----------



## chefhow (Oct 16, 2008)

They are more expensive and contrary to popular belief they are not completely organic. The corn is organic but the oil, salt and any flavorings that are included are not, they must be "all natural" and "Whole Food Compliant" but not organic. As for the nutritional if you compare them to lets say the Organic Utz(less fat 10MG more sodium), Tostitos All Natural(less fat 10 mg more sodium ) they are very similar in every aspect. 

My point of asking these questions is being answered, its all in the packaging and wording. I would consider all of you to be very savy consumers and very educated food wise, and still, you are being convinced to purchase a more expensive product with a lesser bag weight than an All Natural Tostito because of the brand and where on the store shelves its being sold.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

I assumed they were more expensive, ChefHow. I was trying to determine how much more expensive, as I find it hard to believe people would pay 24% more for a salty snackfood. 

Shelf space, of course, is the key to success no matter what the product. And in the snack-food business you're competing with some giants who control the space. Many a great product has failed for no other reason than nobody knew about it; or they'd gotten the word but couldn't find the product. 

"...because of the brand and where on the store shelves its being sold. "

Well, sure. At base, it isn't about product. It's about marketing. Any other viewpoint is a surefire path to insolvancy.


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

Part of my business is snack vending machines. We sell about chips, candy, drinks. Snickers is the biggest selling candy bar. Caramel, chocolate and nuts everything someone wants to take care of that craving................. Doritos are the biggest seller 3 to 1 to anyother chip. Cookies are a toss up ......... The world is getting more advanced in watching the ingredients and calories, but they want flavor to take care of that craving. The Granola bars don't sell real fast or anyother presumed healthy snack. I would like to see more healthy snachs available for my customers, but they just don't sell. I tried fresh fruit in my cold food machines and they didn't sell. 
Healthy snacks would sell well in a Cardiologist office, once they leave its back to normal.....................


----------



## chefhow (Oct 16, 2008)

KY for an example the Garden of Eatin chips are *$3.99 for a 12oz* bag in my local store and the Tostitos All Natural Tortilla Chips are *$3.49 for a 20oz* *Family Size* Bag and the Utz Organic Tortilla Chips are *$3.99 for a 16oz* bag. Its a pretty sizeable increase to be in the natural foods section of the store as compared to the regular snack food isle.


----------



## kcz (Dec 14, 2006)

I thought foods couldn't be labelled as "Certified Organic" unless all the ingredients are organic???

And to clarify, I buy these chips because I like them, not because of the labelling. They taste better. Even if the Tostitos were free, I wouldn't buy them because I don't like them and I don't want that super-sized 20 oz bag anyway. So back to your original questions, I buy chips because I like them, and not based on the ingredient statements, nutrition label, or preservatives/chemicals, and I'm willing to pay >24% more for something I like regardless of the labelling. I think most people make food purchase decisions based on their tastes, preferences, and budget and not because of the labelling.


----------



## oregonyeti (Jun 16, 2007)

I buy corn chips occasionally. Since they're an occasional thing I don't watch the ingredients, however, I don't care for the flavored ones in general. I don't like Doritos. I like Tostitos restaurant style and the ones with a bit of lime.

I would pay more for a distinctive flavor that I like, but I'm not that picky about ingredients.

For potato chips, I have a favorite, Kettle brand. I like them partly for the ingredients but mostly for the flavor. I don't even compare prices. If they were 24% more expensive than another brand, I would never know it because I don't compare.


----------



## chefhow (Oct 16, 2008)

They are labeled as made from certified organic blue corn which it is. You cant really have organic salt, and oils are processed in a way that prohibits them from being called Organic technically.


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Yeti.....Kettle Brand rules - we get them once in a blue moon. The taste is great with the interesting combinations, texture good, good packaging. Reason we don't get them more often is price - they're about twice as much as a normal brand here.

I look out on virtually everthing for the fat, sugar and sodium on food (health reasons for us), so that's prob. the most important to us.

But 24% more?? Nope. Unless someone guaranteed the product would also give me a foot rub at the end of the day.

Pub mixes - never look at them - too much fat and salt. Plus its easier to make your own. Personally I like the spicy oriental rice cracker mixes. Or its easy enough to make your own trail mix.

Cookies - I get 'em for the kids.

Dips - will get them if I'm in a hurry, but usually make my own. But again, 24% more.....no.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

So, after doing some field research this weekend, let me start by amending my original contention:

Consumers will not _knowingly _pay a 24% premium for an all-natural snack food. 

Why the qualification? Because one thing I discovered (we normally do not purchase those kinds of snacks) is that the snack food industry has made it all but impossible for a consumer to make a meaningful comparison among brands and products. In other words, they don't know what they are paying for. 

This is done by the diversity of sizes, no two of which resemble each other. Indeed, in one case, the same brand & product was available at one store in an 8 1/2 ounce bag, and in another store in an 9 ounce package. But, that case aside, brands seem to intentionally obfuscate prices by having different sizes. The "small" bags ranged from as little as 8 ounces to as large as 11 ounces. Cost per ounce, however, seems to be unrelated to package size. 

Another aspect is that it's easy for a store to play price games. For instance, in one instance the store-brand of kettle chips carried these prices: $1.89 for a 9 ounce bag, $3.49 for a 15 ounce bag. That works out as 21 cents/ounce for the small bag and 23.2 cents for the large bag---precisely the opposite of what we've been taught to believe.

I've seen this in the past with other products, such as cereal at Walmart, where the "family" size costs more, per ounce, than the regular. But it surprises me nonetheless.

So, before making any comparison, we have to convert all these various sizes and prices to cost per ounce, which I did. 

I won't bore everyone with the full list. But there was only one instance, in the case of Lays Natural potato chips, where the price difference even approached 24%. Interestingly, that particular make & model cost 3 cents per ounce more in one store than the other, and, in that store, almost 9 cents per ounce more than another brand of natural chips. 

Indeed, in that same store, the Kettle Brand regular chips and the Cape Cod Natural Chips cost the same. 

So the only conclusions I can reach are that 1. The manufacturers and stores are in collusion to make the snack-food price structure confusing. 2. That there is such a difference in pricing, both store to store and within the same store, as to make any comparison meaningless. And, perhaps most meaningful, 3. consumers of these kind of products don't care about price points, and are choosing their brands and styles based on other criteria.


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

1. Do you buy snack foods like chips, pub mixes, cookies and dips?

yes. sometimes for occasions and also just for cocktail hour.

2. Do you look at the ingredient statements and what do you look for?

Absolutely Yes!!!!! Not a lot of crap.

3. Do you look at the nutritional label?

Have to. It's a life requirement.

4. Does it matter what is in them based upon preservatives(wether chemical or natural,) colors, artificial and natural flavors and raw ingredients?

Sometimes. Depending on what those ingrediets are and at what point they are listed.

5. Would you be willing to spend up to 24% more for a standard snack, chip, dip or cookie with fewer ingredients and a cleaner label but using the same cooking techniques and meathods( fried, roasted baked....)

Not even if it were the ast bag of snacks on the planet! In fact I've refused buying many things lately because of the increased cost and decreased pack size! Seems to be the big thing these days. Reduce the pack size and raise the price. Nothing like a good weekly fleecing at the store.


----------

